# Smoking Pre-sliced Pork belly



## smokein'rabbits (Feb 21, 2021)

Costco has pre-sliced pork belly. I'm wanting to try some bacn. Could the slices be skewered together, cured, and smoked for bacon?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2021)

smokein'rabbits said:


> Costco has pre-sliced pork belly. I'm wanting to try some bacn. Could the slices be skewered together, cured, and smoked for bacon?



Yup!
Butcher sliced the pork belly. Help? | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm with Steve!

Ryan


----------



## olaf (Feb 21, 2021)

I've actually tried that when someone gave me some she accidentally bought. It of course will cure and smoke but them slices were thick so I sliced them in threes which was a little tricky to do. A better option would be to get a regular belly use the sliced for smoked pork belly.


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2021)

If you have a grinder here is another thing you can do




__





						Ground Formed Bacon Money shot
					

Started with a 3 pound slab of Belly,to thin to make belly bacon so I ground it     Added a half cup of water with 1/3 c NFDM and the salt,cure #1 an sugar    Pressed into a lined pan    I have another pan I placed on top with 5 lbs. of weight (no pic)  Any suggestions on how long to let it...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 21, 2021)

I'd save the sliced strips for other recipes and go with whole belly.
You can likely just ask the Costco meat counter for an uncut belly.

The slices at Costco do make some for nice recipes, easy to cut up for PBBEs (Burnt Ends) and Smoked PB Braids and such.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 21, 2021)

smoked belly strips are great, but you might be able to get a pretty decent wet cure in ~24hrs. So, i might..


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 21, 2021)

I've used those "sliced" belly's from Costco for straight up BBQ/smoking or cutting up for burnt ends, etc. For bacon you're better off getting the whole belly and using a slicer after curing and smoking. Just my opinion....


----------



## smokein'rabbits (Feb 21, 2021)

Thank you Smokeymose.


----------

